# New Here..........but Not New



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello All....Greetings!!!

New to "Outback". I am not new to Keystone.....current trailer is a Springdale 298 BHLGL......

New Trailer on order is a Sydney Outback 31BHS, which incidentally is not listed on the poll question of which RV do you own...

I have been on the Rv.net forum for some time.

I hope the "weight Police"are not as bad over here.....









As i am right at my GVCWR with my set up.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

As for


clarkely said:


> *I hope the "weight Police"are not as bad over here.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ..... I think you'll find that _EVERYTHING_ is better here!!!

Just stay safe....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Things are definetly better here! We occasionally get into a brand debate, but otherwise things stay more on the _light side_


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Things are definetly better here! We occasionally get into a brand debate, but otherwise things stay more on the _light side_


What brand debate? I don't get it. Why don't you just take your "Silverback" and go home.

LOL...kidding of course.









We're glad you joined. Looking forward to reading all your posts.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What brand debate? I don't get it. Why don't you just take your "Silverback" and go home.
> 
> LOL...kidding of course.
> 
> ...


Ok, yes, those of us that moved away from OB's are referred to as SOB's, but that seems fair!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Nathan said:


> What brand debate? I don't get it. Why don't you just take your "Silverback" and go home.
> 
> LOL...kidding of course.
> 
> ...


Ok, yes, those of us that moved away from OB's are referred to as SOB's, but that seems fair!








[/quote]








And some of the SOB's even keep a pic of their used to be OB in their signature









Just kidding......









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> What brand debate? I don't get it. Why don't you just take your "Silverback" and go home.
> 
> LOL...kidding of course.
> 
> ...


Ok, yes, those of us that moved away from OB's are referred to as SOB's, but that seems fair!








[/quote]

BTW..... SOB = Some Other Brand


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi clarkely









Welcome and Congrats on your new Sydney! 

Glad you found us...and I bet you are too!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

WELCOME ABOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

I followed RV.net for a long time. These forums are much better. You mentioned weight police, I have a Tundra and I mentioned that on RV.net and all hell broke loose.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jtbmoore said:


> I followed RV.net for a long time. These forums are much better. You mentioned weight police, I have a Tundra and I mentioned that on RV.net and all hell broke loose.


So - - not only are 'they' rude but, apparently, uneducated, too..... Or, maybe just Brand Blind









It's really too bad, though. There's such potential there for education and community-building .... and some of the members _do_ seem to be respectful and educated. At least, the ones who are also Outbackers certainly are!









_btw, I cordially invite you to come here and talk about your Tundra *anytime * the spirit moves you !!! _


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to our forum.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Actually we like to be called "SAFETY POLICE"... Weight Police is so yesterday....

and if you're within 20% of your GVWR then yep -- we need to talk!!!

LOL


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

campfirenut said:


> WELCOME ABOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bob


Yes it appears you have the Two extremes on Rv.net
1. The fella who pulls his po-up with a mininvan or sedan and quotes you every statistic in the world why his is best.
or
2. The Guy with an F350 7.3 diesel pulling a 5000 lb trailer.

If you are anywhere close to your Max........they will Pile on you!!

But there are some good people and discussions there, unfortunately, it only takes one bad apple.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Things are definetly better here! We occasionally get into a brand debate, but otherwise things stay more on the _light side_


What brand debate? I don't get it. Why don't you just take your "Silverback" and go home.

LOL...kidding of course.









We're glad you joined. Looking forward to reading all your posts.
[/quote]

Wait a minute, I know I have not been on here in a few weeks, but when did that happen? To much truck for the Outback?

Anyway, Welcome to our site clarkely.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> Wait a minute, I know I have not been on here in a few weeks, but when did that happen? To much truck for the Outback?
> 
> Anyway, Welcome to our site clarkely.


Well, we all know, when you aren't at your weight limit, you tend to get Upgrade-itis


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME !!! ENJOY THE OB AND THE SITE!!*

BTW, what option did you go for. the trundle or the hide a bed couch? We really like that layout !


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Well, we all know, when you aren't at your weight limit, you tend to get Upgrade-itis


You got that right...... trying to resist temptation ...... resistance is futile......


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> *WELCOME !!! ENJOY THE OB AND THE SITE!!*
> 
> BTW, what option did you go for. the trundle or the hide a bed couch? We really like that layout !


We went with the Trundle, We have four children so not much choice for us there......

I already have a list of mods that i will do to it right off the bat.

1. Only one of the benches has a door for storage, second will be added and both made into Deep pull out drawers
2. Pantry Is deep.......so it will be getting a pullout system in it.
3. Coat hooks Added
4. Some type of Bifold door to the kids room.

My DW loves me................I get something new and i am already ready to cut into it and get it just the way i want it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

clarkely said:


> 4. Some type of Bifold door to the kids room.


Let us know what you determine for this. We were thinking the same thing for our 32BHDS but now with considering a change we put it on hold.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> 4. Some type of Bifold door to the kids room.


Let us know what you determine for this. We were thinking the same thing for our 32BHDS but now with considering a change we put it on hold.
[/quote]

Will Do!! and i will post pictures as well!!.....end of October into November project time line.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

clarkely said:


> 4. Some type of Bifold door to the kids room.


Let us know what you determine for this. We were thinking the same thing for our 32BHDS but now with considering a change we put it on hold.
[/quote]

Will Do!! and i will post pictures as well!!.....end of October into November project time line.
[/quote]
Oh, Clarkely.... nice of you to _offer_ ... but ... photos are REQUIRED!


----------

